

Quotes from Julian Assange of Wikileaks - brl
http://beginning.anitawirawan.com/misc/julian-assange-from-wikileaks-quotes

======
andreyf
_We know for sure that one big media company in the US had the ‘Collateral
Murder’ video for years and did not release it._

That seems especially incriminating. I wonder if it's as sinister as it
sounds, or if there's a good reason for this? (for example, it was encrypted
and beyond their resources to decrypt)

~~~
erikpukinskis
That quote stood out at me too, not because it incriminates a media company,
but because it incriminates WikiLeaks.

Why is WikiLeaks concealing whatever evidence they have of this? It's awfully
convenient for them to make this claim. If true, it demonstrates the
importance of the WikiLeaks organization.

But at this point it's just PR. Why should we believe this guy?

And besides, WikiLeaks is supposedly sitting on a stockpile of submitted
information. They themselves choose when and how to release information, so
who are they to criticize?

~~~
anemecek
I think that the recent case with Bradley Manning demonstrated that even
though WikiLeaks provides anonymity to the people who submit the materials, it
is still possible to track down the whistle blower anyway and if cases like
this were to repeat, people would not submit anything to WikiLeaks for the
fear that they will be discovered anyway.

Edit: Huh, I was not aware of the fact that Manning was caught because Adrian
Lamo revealed his name to the investigators.

